
Blockchain Phone - galaxyLogic
https://www.extremetech.com/mobile/277453-htc-talks-security-for-its-upcoming-exodus-blockchain-phone
======
galaxyLogic
"HTC has developed a concept called Social Key Recovery."

------
kashosoft
yes look at [https://www.programsnow.com/](https://www.programsnow.com/)

